# SoCal-DYNO DAY #7!!!



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

It's that time again!

*SoCal DYNO DAY#7!!!* 
Date: Saturday, May 18, 2002 
Time: 9:00am-6:00pm 

Hosted By: 
*SoCal-SERCA* (_SE-R Club of America_) 

If you have never dynoed your car *NOW* is the chance to do it cheaper 
than you could on your own! Even those with stock cars should do this 
to get a baseline power figure. 

Cost for standard 2 pulls (one strap down): 
$40.00. Additional pulls: $10.00 
$35.00 Pre-Register 
$25.00 SERCA members

We will be doing this at: *R & D DYNO Service* (The same Dyno service 
used by _Sport Compact Car magazine_) 
115 East Gardena Boulevard, Carson, CA 90745 

Please, *DO NOT* contact the shop. Also, bring some money for grub with 
as we will be having lunch at a restaurant two blocks away, and the 
shop will close down for this. 

_Don't want to wait in line?_ 
Due to overwhelming popularity, we will now be offering a pre-
register and pre-pay option for Dyno time! 
Pre-Register Here!
No more waiting! Just show up for your appointment time and get on 
the rollers! 

If you would like further information or directions for this event 
please 
contact,Thomas Fox [email protected][/eamil] 
or call (310) 892-0553. 

[b]See you all there![/b]


----------

